# 40 S&W brass for sale



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Once fired range brass mixed head stamp. 1000 pieces is about 10#. $35 shipped per $1000/10#.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Flea, are you in the Nags Head area? I think I might know someone there that will take them


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Charlottesville Va. I have about 10,000 pieces.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is it cleaned brass?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes it is. Plenty clean to load. Some are a little discolored like they get and some look like brand new. 
Almost forgot. There may be some 45 and 9mm mixed in. I will be generous weighing them to make up for it.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I have some nickel 40 s&w. We would have to talk about the price on that, it's washed and looks awesome.


----------

